# Change the Christmas banner?



## Marcel (Feb 14, 2013)

What the title says, Christmas was 2 months ago.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2013)

I 2nd the motion!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 14, 2013)

Yous guys are like my wife.............. nothing escapes your notice!!!!


LMAO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought we were just 10 months early for the next one!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2013)

We are one day ahead of you. We brought up the same discussion in the Admin section yesterday. 

We mods however can not change it ourselves. So we are working on it.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 14, 2013)

I leave the christmas lights up year 'round. Saves trouble. And in July I call them Fourth of July lights!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, it does need changed. Will happen soon.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 14, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I leave the christmas lights up year 'round. Saves trouble. And in July I call them Fourth of July lights!



LOL. Got a chuckle from that.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 14, 2013)

You're welcome.
I got lots of household tips like that. Someone should give me a t.v. show. I could be the next "Ellen". (I got a few lesbian tendencies!)


----------



## ccheese (Feb 15, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I leave the christmas lights up year 'round. Saves trouble. And in July I call them Fourth of July lights!



Don't laugh ! I have two neighbors who leave them up all year long on their houses. They just don't turn them on.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2013)

We still have Chinese New Year!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 17, 2013)

ccheese said:


> Don't laugh ! I have two neighbors who leave them up all year long on their houses. They just don't turn them on.
> 
> Charles


There's still a guy down the block that has his lit up every night .


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2013)

_Riiiight_....that's us into March now..


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2013)

The new banner has been made. Unfortunately we have to wait for Horse's coming and action.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2013)

Horse is the onlyone with ftp access then?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey, there's no Date on it....... why change it.....

and I had my lights up year round! Once you get it right, yah know!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 5, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Horse is the onlyone with ftp access then?



Yes unfortunately. Eric used to have the ability but somehow it is gone.

We are trying to get some changes to this.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2013)

One month later... This get's slightly embarrassing


----------



## N4521U (Mar 13, 2013)

Embarrassing? We have the spirit! and it's year round!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2013)

No it is embarrassing...

Unfortunately we can do nothing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 14, 2013)

Seeing the Christmas banner still there almost makes me want to put my Christmas Sig back up


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 14, 2013)

Only 285 days til christmas!


----------



## rochie (Mar 14, 2013)

i have just finished the Christmas menus for this year


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2013)

Well that is a start Karl.

Yeah it has been too long, will in happen in time though...


----------



## N4521U (Mar 14, 2013)

GB20 starts soon?


----------



## J dog (Mar 15, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> There's still a guy down the block that has his lit up every night .


damn think of his electricity bill! I feel bad for you to because you must be tired of seeing holiday cheer when it is spring! well I think it is just plain old funny. well we do have the spirit and if not just deal with it! hohoho (like a laugh)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 15, 2013)

I think the banner is fine, after all I am still paying for Christmas 2012.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 15, 2013)

J dog said:


> damn think of his electricity bill! I feel bad for you to because you must be tired of seeing holiday cheer when it is spring! well I think it is just plain old funny. well we do have the spirit and if not just deal with it! hohoho (like a laugh)


There is a house up the street from here that still has a Christmas tree in thier living room (I am hoping it's a fake one) that can be seen in the evenings still lit up...


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 15, 2013)

I beth they've got a furnituretiger, that's why! 
Furnituretigers celebrate christmas all year round, except for one day a year - they think that it shouldn't be christmas all year, after all!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2013)

well...that's the best explanation I've heard so far!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2013)

Can't beat the Christmas spirit(s)...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Well that is a start Karl.
> 
> Yeah it has been too long, will in happen in time though...


Just in time to miss putting it up for this years Christmas holiday. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2013)

"And on the 79th Day of Christmas my true love gave to me, Seeeeeeeeventy-Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine Bottles of RLM 82 Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaint"


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 19, 2013)

Might as well leave it up now, we're half-way to needing to put it back up again!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry guys...


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 20, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry guys...



No worries, I think this thread has got a sort of tongue-in-cheek feel about it. No comments seem to be too serious


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know,....
What about the children? Will somebody please think about them?
The poor little darlings will be so confused, They'll be all, "Why isn't Santa coming? WW2aircraft.net still has Christmas stuff up!"
Shocking. 
And tragic.
(Parody. Not an actual opinion. Had this been an actual opinion, you would have been notified.)


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 20, 2013)

Its an Easter banner now!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 20, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Might as well leave it up now, we're half-way to needing to put it back up again!



Now There is the most logical solution yet! Goodonyah!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, it's all white and chilly here in Glasgow, got all Christmas stuff up again, so you better bl**dy keep it up now (the Christmas banner that is...), otherwise my Christmas spirit will go away!

Hot toddy anyone?


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Well, it's all white and chilly here in Glasgow, got all Christmas stuff up again, so you better bl**dy keep it up now (the Christmas banner that is...), otherwise my Christmas spirit will go away!
> 
> Hot toddy anyone?


I think the weather is confused by the banner and still tries to give us a white christmas. I think we won't get any summer as long as the Christmasbanner is there. It's all your faults moderators  
I'll go for a gluehwein with this chilly weather.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hot toddy with some nice Sailor Jerry rum is a belter, nice pleasant vanilla taste to it! Cheers!


Now, where did I put Njaco's Christmas stockings....


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 24, 2013)

Marcel said:


> I think the weather is confused by the banner and still tries to give us a white christmas. I think we won't get any summer as long as the Christmasbanner is there. It's all your faults moderators
> I'll go for a gluehwein with this chilly weather.



Well, that means we'll keep on getting summer down here in the southern hemisphere, so 'BRING IT ON!!!'


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2013)

Leave it there until December, then take it down. That way, we won't have the Christmas commercialism stuffed down our throats at _every_ turn!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 25, 2013)

Just had 12" of snow south of here. I'm blaming it on the banner.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2013)

Agree! See, if it snows here again, it's that blasted things fault! This is a conspiracy, if I ever saw one, by them there shop keepers! 

*Right, on with the tinfoil hat again, see if I can tune in better this time....*


----------



## Readie (Mar 27, 2013)

May as well keep it up now... Christmas won't be long in coming.
Remember its only 250 shopping days till Christmas


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 27, 2013)

.....Santa!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 27, 2013)

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2013)

What an embarrassment.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 27, 2013)

No, that is freekin' hilarious!
Kudos to Maria!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> No, that is freekin' hilarious!
> Kudos to Maria!!!



No it's an embarrassment to us Mods, as we can't change the banner.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 28, 2013)

We get what we pay for.........


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Good one Maria! Still enough snow around for that to be the case too...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> No it's an embarrassment to us Mods, as we can't change the banner.



Yes it is.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 28, 2013)

We are just kidding, we know you guys are the best!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> No it's an embarrassment to us Mods, as we can't change the banner.


No problem, really...you know us, we'll make the best of any situation


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

As many beer as you can drink on me Maria! 

_Twas the night before Easter, when all through the house,
Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.
The eggs were filled with sweets, filled with love and care,
In hopes that St Bunny soon would be there.

The children were nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of sugar-plums dipped in chocolate danced in their heads.
And mamma in her ‘kerchief, and I in my cap,
Had just settled our brains for a long Easter’s nap._

Well, you know the rest....


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 29, 2013)

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey guys, bad news...

Due to tragic circumstances, Easter has been cancelled


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

See, see, see what happens if you keep all your eggs in one and the same basket!

Wee humpety humpety skippety skipp, finally got humped!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2013)

On the bright side we have Hasenpfeffer for dinner!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> On the bright side we have Hasenpfeffer for dinner!


With hardboilded eggs, I assume?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nah...scrambled!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Marcel (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, you did it moderators, we had snow on Easter today (not much, but still). Almost a white easter


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2013)

Don't complain. You should have seen the brown Christmas I had!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 31, 2013)

uh...Brown Christmas?

Please tell me this is in reference to Hurricane Sandy...otherwise, I don't want to know!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 1, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> uh...Brown Christmas?
> 
> Please tell me this is in reference to Hurricane Sandy...otherwise, I don't want to know!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay, I'll bite. Why did you have a brown Christmas, Njaco?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 1, 2013)

"Prune Pudding" will do that to you..................


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm voting for Chilli.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 1, 2013)

Chili? Christmas chili? Like with cranberries? Now I know that you are truly sick today, Meatloaf. Your What Annoyed You Today post has been authenticated.


----------



## Readie (Apr 2, 2013)

There are plenty of things that give me the shits...
Real ale
Kebabs
Real ale
oh
Real ale...

and

Real ale


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2013)

Keep me away from Prune Pudding.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 2, 2013)

Christmas Chilli, Spaghetti on Thanksgiving, and a Turkey for Easter.
But I BBQ on the 4th of July.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't forget the Pork and Prune Passover Dinner with a mayonnaise spread.


----------



## Readie (Apr 2, 2013)

Dunno about passover...more like follow through !


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 2, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Hey guys, bad news...
> 
> Due to tragic circumstances, Easter has been cancelled
> 
> View attachment 229259



I thought they had found the body. 
Christmas has been cancelled as well.
They found the father.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Don't forget the Pork and Prune Passover Dinner with a mayonnaise spread.


Is the mayo to make things slide out easier? 

I know, I'll get my hat and leave now.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 10, 2013)

nope , its for a splash of colour!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Like them colours from magic mushrooms and happy pills?


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (Apr 19, 2013)

Just when i thought i have seen it all. Old farts trolling. Lol


----------



## Njaco (Apr 19, 2013)

Quityerbitchin' 

anybody can just print this out and tape to your monitor! Other than that we are working on it!

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 19, 2013)

Classic!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 19, 2013)

I tried, but now the banner stays there for all other websites.
And it doesn't take me to the home page like it used to


----------



## Njaco (Apr 20, 2013)

nag, nag, nag......


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Marcel (Apr 20, 2013)

How do I remove the glue after I leave the forum, Chris?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 21, 2013)

Believe me, once the door hits ya in the azz, it won't stick!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2013)

Funny, that blasted Christmas banner has been up so long, it's stuck to my screen, now it's there even when visiting other websites! 
When we start sponsoring Google!?


----------



## Readie (May 4, 2013)

I like the Christmas banner...its only 235 days to go as well...no point in changing it now.
Jingle bells
Cheers
John


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2013)

True! The merchants will get their stuff up soon enough, saying 'hey, if they can have their Christmas banner up, we can start our Christmas decorations too!' and we'll get the blame!
Think of the kids, will someone please think of the kids.......who pass through here and all of a sudden it's Christmas, 'mum, dad, where's Santa?'....


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2013)

Marcel said:


> How do I remove the glue after I leave the forum?



In wet way by licking only.....


----------



## fubar57 (May 4, 2013)

Looks like we have competion...Christmas-All-Year-Round

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)

Maybe, if we add a Christmas background?


----------



## Readie (May 5, 2013)

A Christmas background, filled with mince pies, turkey bacon and all the other delights that make a good Christmas.
Its the 'goodwill to all men' bit that I have trouble with....


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2013)

The Christmas Shop


----------



## N4521U (May 5, 2013)

I've said it before............... turkeybacon is a swear word.

Perhaps our own Christmas shop thread would be a good idea. An "ask Santa" kinda thing methinks.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)

........or 'Santa says!'..


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2013)

Santa says 'Bah, Humbug!' - it's always bl**dy cold at Christmas !


----------



## Readie (May 6, 2013)

I have 3 'santa requests'

1) Is that that complete ARSE Rolf Harris goes home and never darkens the shores of Blighty again.
2) That 'turkey bacon' is eaten by those who scoff at the very notion of a fowl based 'bacon'...oh, that'll be you Bill 
3) That our American friends make up their minds whether its a bison bison, bison, buffalo or American buffalo. 
here's clue chaps

Bison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2013)

Are we talking about the bourbon or the animal?


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 7, 2013)

It may not be entirely correct, but we calls 'em Buffalo.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2013)

The radial engine variant, or the hairy variant ?


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> I have 3 'santa requests'
> 
> 1) Is that that complete ARSE Rolf Harris goes home and never darkens the shores of Blighty again.
> 2) That 'turkey bacon' is eaten by those who scoff at the very notion of a fowl based 'bacon'...oh, that'll be you Bill
> ...



None of it is correct. They've been genetically mixed with cows. So maybe Bivine? Boffalo?


and no fowl-based bacon product shall pass these lips. Bill is not alone. Its called foul for a reason.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 7, 2013)

I suggest a ban for anyone that suggests that bacon can be made from anything but pig.
Sacrilege!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 7, 2013)

Njaco said:


> None of it is correct. They've been genetically mixed with cows. So maybe Bivine? Boffalo?
> 
> 
> and not fowl-based bacon product shall pass these lops. Bill is not alone. Its called foul for a reason.


I seem to remember them being called Beefallo. 


Wheels


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 7, 2013)

Beefalo is very good. Try it if at all possible!


----------



## T Bolt (May 7, 2013)

I thought Beefalo was American for Hippocroccofrog.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 7, 2013)

Naw, that's the "Barf-alo".


----------



## Readie (May 7, 2013)

Dear Santa,
Our American friends are very confused about Bison / Buffalo / Bovine's.
I can see why they may be after a life time of eating 'turkey bacon'.....I mean even Jan baulks at this and he's...Swedish ( a race that will anything even rolled mop herring)
Good heavens Bill had to move to Australia to get way from the temptations of the fowl.
I am particulary worried about Mr Meatloaf and NJACO who doth protest too much me thinks 
Is there anything that your 'little helpers' could pop in their Christmas sockings?
Maybe some plane tickets to England so they can experience proper food and reconnect with their ancestory.
What do you say Santa?
Go on...if you are a bit hard up even Virgin Atlantic will do.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2013)

Vegitarian meat?


----------



## gumbyk (May 8, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Santa says 'Bah, Humbug!' - it's always bl**dy cold at Christmas !



You need to come down here for xmas - always hot!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 8, 2013)

Readie said:


> Dear Santa,
> Our American friends are very confused about Bison / Buffalo / Bovine's.
> I can see why they may be after a life time of eating 'turkey bacon'.....I mean even Jan baulks at this and he's...Swedish ( a race that will anything even rolled mop herring)
> Good heavens Bill had to move to Australia to get way from the temptations of the fowl.
> ...


Ahem, Mr. Meatloaf (sound good, don't ya think?) would be happy to reconnect with his ancestory, except it has nothing to do with England. Germany, in fact. But if Santa would like to spring for tickets, Mr. Meatloaf would happy to take Mr. Readie along on a tour of the Vaterland.


----------



## N4521U (May 8, 2013)

Dear Santa,

I need to clear up a thing or two regarding Fowl Turkey Bacon. Readie seems to be under the impression I have been, not in My lifetime, tempted by this Misinterpretation of bacon, made from what should be baked for Christmas dinner, turkey. I also have no confusion regarding Buffalo, or Bison. I made special trips to Tommy's Joint in San Francisco for my Buffalo Stew fix! 

I hope I have made this clear to Santa, and that my stocking will be truly full of Christmas goodies this coming December 25th. A 48th scale P-47N, with some accessories would be nice. No need to leave Readie with a stocking full of coal, he does mean well.

Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2013)

Dear Santa,

I won't ask for the ability to understand women as it's probably way beyond your powers to begin with.

I ask for only 2 things.

1 - Please teach our UK friends the proper way of spelling words, and to stop putting in all those extra u's and e's in everything. They use so many that our poor Slavic friends have to use almost nothing but consonants (since our UK friends keep hoarding all the vowels).

2 - A hanger full of authentic WW2 aircraft, I'll leave the choices up to you as long as they include a B-10, Fw 190, Fw 189, P-47, Ju-87, He 177 and a B-32.

Your friend
David


----------



## Readie (May 9, 2013)

Dear Santa,

1) While I would love a stocking full of English coal from Bill I'm afraid you will have to work hard to reopen the mines that a certain Baroness shut.
2) *Mister* Meatloaf and I would love a trip to watch a England V Germany football match so he can see first hand the delight we take in taking the piss out of the Germans. In return I am happy to accompany him to Berlin for a look see. No jokes, no funny walks or inappropriate remarks promised.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGqJN1kAWwU_ The only stipulation is that we don't have to listen to that awfull racket Kraftwerk...
3) Mr V Bersker really would love a Spitfire in his hanger. Do you have a spare one hanging around? failing that a Merlin would be nice for him so he can run it up and hear what a proper aero engine sounds like 
4) I'm semi convinced that no real American would touch turkey bacon... however our esteemed moderator in New Jersey still has to confess. Perhaps you could pop a packet of top quality British bacon in his stocking so he knows what he is missing.
5) I know its a tall order but, our American friends spelling really is appalling. Can you put a English dictionary in each stocking PLEASE...

Thanks awfully old bean

John


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2013)

Getting back to the banner - I think it should remain. The reason? Well, today, it's been rather like December here, with rain and sleet, and I saw a big guy, with a long white beard, wearing a red coat, asking directions to the Reindeer feed store, and he also asked if Argos have any good deals, as his warehouse is low on stock, with Christmas coming so early this year. I also overheard him, as I passed a local printing works, asking how much to print 100 million copies of "English for Americans made easy" .........


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2013)

Was similar here yesterday although it was just rain. Really felt like winter again after the delights of seeing something resembling summer weather earlier in the week...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2013)

I've always heard, when moving here, that 'summer' is one of them ancient myths, started by our regarded ancestors.....


----------



## Readie (May 11, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> I've always heard, when moving here, that 'summer' is one of them ancient myths, started by our regarded ancestors.....



Well Jan, in Plymouth you can tell its summer as the rain is warm...


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2013)

Now I know how to tell the season if I ever get to visit!


----------



## Njaco (May 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> Well Jan, in Plymouth you can tell its summer as the rain is warm...



and they're not so far apart!


----------



## N4521U (May 11, 2013)

Then I would have to compare the temperature of the rain drops from day to day?


----------



## Readie (May 12, 2013)

Njaco said:


> and they're not so far apart!



Not necessarily Chris ...the 'summer' in the UK for the last 4 years has been ****. We brought a big gas BBQ hoping for family do's on a weekend...its hardly seen the light of day.

When I lived in Melbourne I can remember the four seasons in one day that Bayside is notorious for. At least the sea was warmer though !!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2013)

Readie said:


> Well Jan, in Plymouth you can tell its summer as the rain is warm...



How do you know that it's nit some c*nt standing above, p*ssing down on you?

Just saying, much like, why they keep, shall we say, certain beers, cold......


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2013)

Yip! Totally this Christmas banner's fault for this weather here today, four seasons, plus a possible fifth one, all in one day!!


----------



## N4521U (May 13, 2013)

You could be right about the banners influence!
Rain this morning and now the sun is out, even in Sydney!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 13, 2013)

Ha, Ha, Ha!!! NO, It is my doing!
It is all according to my process of world domination.
If you would like to see better weather, send me money!
Ha,HA,Ha.!!!!
And then I might think about it.


----------



## N4521U (May 14, 2013)

Rubles?


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2013)

How to identify the British seasons:-
1. If the rain is going horizontal, and is extremely cold, it's Winter.
2. If the rain is going diagonal, and very cold, it's Autumn (that's 'Fall' for those across the Pond!).
3. If the rain is going diagonal, or horizontal, but slightly warmer, it's Spring.
4. If it's just raining, whether vertical, horizontal, or diagonal, either warmer or cold, but Ice Cream vans can be seen, it's Summer.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> How to identify the British seasons:-
> 1. If the rain is going horizontal, and is extremely cold, it's Winter.
> 2. If the rain is going diagonal, and very cold, it's Autumn (that's 'Fall' for those across the Pond!).
> 3. If the rain is going diagonal, or horizontal, but slightly warmer, it's Spring.
> 4. If it's just raining, whether vertical, horizontal, or diagonal, either warmer or cold, but Ice Cream vans can be seen, it's Summer.



Summer? let me try and remember what the sun feels like...


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2013)

Sun? That's a daily Newspaper ... sorry, comic ... isn't it?


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Sun? That's a daily Newspaper ... sorry, comic ... isn't it?



Quite good for wrapping fish and chips in though...page 3 upper most of course


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2013)

I agree, but fish and chips without the fish - bl**dy awful, smelly, over rated stuff!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2013)

So, there's more to Sun than page 3!? 

You forgot something old boy, something that's unique to your area, regarding summertime, that is that them there Hippocroccofrogs, try to wear something.....better stop there, as I'm pretty sure that you know what I'm talking about and I don't want you to get your dinner back up again!


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2013)

Too late! Anyone got a mop and bucket .........


----------



## Njaco (May 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> Not necessarily Chris ...the 'summer' in the UK for the last 4 years has been ****. We brought a big gas BBQ hoping for family do's on a weekend...its hardly seen the light of day.
> 
> When I lived in Melbourne I can remember the four seasons in one day that Bayside is notorious for. At least the sea was warmer though !!



Now there's an oxymoron - selling BBQ grills in England. I've got some oceanfront property in Arizona that would go well with that!


----------



## Readie (May 14, 2013)

'Now there's an oxymoron - selling BBQ grills in England. I've got some oceanfront property in Arizona that would go well with that!'

Haha... the best oxymoron is 'English Summer'


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 14, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (May 15, 2013)

Readie............... look at the bottom right in the gray stripe at the bottom of any post......... left clikc on "Reply With Quotes"....
you won't have to copy and paste.


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Readie............... look at the bottom right in the gray stripe at the bottom of any post......... left clikc on "Reply With Quotes"....
> you won't have to copy and paste.



Success ! Thanks for the tip Bill


----------



## Airframes (May 15, 2013)

The BBQ grills are for warming the rain .........


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> The BBQ grills are for warming the rain .........



English ingenuity....or necessity!


----------



## Readie (May 15, 2013)

Depends if you like your grilled Partridge dry or a trifle damp...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 15, 2013)

Only 223 days left until Christmas. 

Your Christmas Countdown 2013 | Days Left Til Christmas | Sleeps Until Xmas


Wheels


----------



## Marcel (May 16, 2013)

I'm dreaming of a eh... eh... Wet Christmas


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

After many many years of getting up at 0400 on Christmas Day morning we FINALLY can have a lie in 
Oh, the wanton luxury of it all....


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2013)

It's a shame that this thread may end when the banner is replaced by the Easter banner, in December .....


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 17, 2013)

I hate pastel colors, just saying.....


----------



## Readie (May 17, 2013)

I have grown quite fond of the Christmas banner... its a bit like an old favourite auntie sitting in the corner smelling faintly of mothballs and pee....
Life wouldn't be the same without it / her


----------



## gumbyk (May 17, 2013)

Well, its a bit more appropriate for us Southern Hemisphere dwellers, now that its winter and all....


----------



## Airframes (May 17, 2013)

What?! You mean you have _seasons_ down there?!!


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2013)

But seriously, what worries me is there is a weakness in the organisation behind the forum if Horse cannot be contacted in 5 months and he did not even bother to look here once and a while in that time. It's thread to the continuation of it all. After all, he's the man behind all this, owner of the site etc.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2013)

Believe me Marcel, this really pains us Mods/Admin. It is an embarrassment in my opinion.

I am starting to lose my heart for it...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2013)

All joking aside has anyone been able to contact Horse? 
The fact that he hasn't logged in since February is definitely something I find concerning and I am hoping that his health hasn't taken a turn for the worse making the forum and any other ancillary endeavors unimportant.


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2013)

All of us Mods have tried to contact him.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> All of us Mods have tried to contact him.



Imo, That makes a health issue seem more likely. 


Wheels


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Believe me Marcel, this really pains us Mods/Admin. It is an embarrassment in my opinion.
> 
> I am starting to lose my heart for it...


Well, the banner is just hilarious, but I think the serious matter is the fact that Horse cannot be contacted. He's never really frequented the forum, so the fact that his last activity was in Februari doesn't mean anything. He needs backup, at least one or two trustworthy people should have full ftp and mysql access. So the site can be transferred somewhere else if anything happens to this. He must of course be able to rely on them not to do this without his knowledge of course.


----------



## A4K (May 18, 2013)

Stuff it, I like the christmas banner - let's keep it!

Valid point re backup for Horse though - if something happens (as has happened a number of times) and he's unavailable then we're in a pretty spot...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2013)

We have tried to get it set up that there is a backup for quite some time. 

We shall see what happens. Hopefully this can all get straightened out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2013)

I think the banner symbolizes what this place is all about when you come here to read posts, and it's just like opening presents on Christmas morning.

Sometimes you get a brand new Spitfire, and sometimes you just get a pair of socks.


----------



## Marcel (May 18, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We have tried to get it set up that there is a backup for quite some time.
> 
> We shall see what happens. Hopefully this can all get straightened out.



I know you guys do your best. We'll wait patiently.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

All joking aside, getting worried as well about Horse, if it's February when he last logged on! Fingers crossed and all that, plus I agree about the backup idea....

Knowing how it is myself, staying away from this Mental Institution longer than a day and I get severe withdrawal symptoms!

D*mn you, d****mn you lot!!


----------



## nincomp (May 18, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Well, its a bit more appropriate for us Southern Hemisphere dwellers, now that its winter and all....



I personally hope that the banner is part of an evil plan by Horse to confuse all of the former Northern Hemisphere folks who now live in New Zealand and Australia.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think the banner symbolizes what this place is all about when you come here to read posts, and it's just like opening presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> Sometimes you get a brand new Spitfire, and sometimes you just get a pair of socks.


That would be nice for a change...all I ever get from that fat bastard is lumps of coal for some reason...


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2013)

And a sock full of nuts! I mean, who wants socks with nuts in 'em ?!!


----------



## Readie (May 18, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> I think the banner symbolizes what this place is all about when you come here to read posts, and it's just like opening presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> Sometimes you get a brand new Spitfire, and sometimes you just get a pair of socks.



Very true...but, it would be dull to know exactly what Santa brings wouldn't it


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

Airframes said:


> And a sock full of nuts! I mean, who wants socks with nuts in 'em ?!!



Nobody old boy! Must be a better way to keep your nuts warm in this winter weather....


----------



## Readie (May 18, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Nobody old boy! Must be a better way to keep your nuts warm in this winter weather....



Cob nuts are rather good. Crack them and enjoy....
Roasted chesnuts ? lovely.


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2013)

I always know exactly what Santa is going to bring me - b*gg*r all, as usual !!


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2013)

Hey hey ho ho; ... the Christmas banner has got to go!!! Hey hey ho ho; ... the Christmas banner has got to go!!! Hey hey ho ho; ... the Christmas banner has got to go!!! Hey hey ho ho; ... the Christmas banner has got to go!!! Hey hey ho ho; ... the Christmas banner has got to go!!! Hey hey ho ho; ... the Christmas banner has got to go!!! Hey hey ho ho; ... the Christmas banner has got to go!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2013)

Get a hold of Horse...

Before the Server updates, we had the ability to change it.


----------



## Hotntot (May 19, 2013)

Airframes said:


> I always know exactly what Santa is going to bring me - b*gg*r all, as usual !!



Ha! Ha! Come on Santa, clear off until next year.


----------



## T Bolt (May 22, 2013)

The massive eruption of Mount Tambora in April 1815 with an estimated ejecta volume of 38 cubic miles was the largest volcanic eruption in recorded history. It caused what today is known as the year without a summer, 1816 when weather in Europe and North America took a bizarre turn that resulted in widespread crop failures.

Could the continued use of the Christmas banner be the cause of a repeat?


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2013)

It could perhaps be preventing the sun getting through - though it's doing a good job of allowing the rain to fall on us!


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2013)

Bloody better not cause another 'year without a summer'. Already had one of those last year...


----------



## nincomp (May 22, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> Could the continued use of the Christmas banner be the cause of a repeat?



A repeat of the Year-Without-A-Summer? Now I am worried. Do you think that it would help if I blanked out the top of my computer screen so the banner can no longer be seen?


----------



## gumbyk (May 22, 2013)

Sweet!!! Does that mean we'd get a 'year without a winter' down here in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Readie (May 23, 2013)

The rate of skin cancer has dropped though...so. maybe the Christmas banner is a good thing after all.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2013)

Summer???


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2013)

That's the place you got your last little number from, wasn't it, old boy? You told me the proprietor was a nice lady, called Anne ....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2013)

True old boy, got her number alright, jealous much?
My phone has gone warm!


----------



## Airframes (May 25, 2013)

That's 'cos you're sitting on it, Muppet !


----------



## A4K (May 25, 2013)

Jan, I think you misunderstood how telephone sex works...


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> My phone has gone warm!





A4K said:


> Jan, I think you misunderstood how telephone sex works...



No... just it's a short circuit of the CPU there ....


----------



## A4K (May 26, 2013)

Wurger said:


> No... just it's a short circuit of the CPU there ....



He's screwed either way then!


----------



## Wurger (May 26, 2013)

He, he, he ...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2013)

Scr*w yous!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 26, 2013)

And we wonder why Santa hands out so many lumps of coal around here...


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Readie (May 29, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> And we wonder why Santa hands out so many lumps of coal around here...



We dream of lumps of coal....


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2013)

Coal !? Luxury! When I were 'lad, we dreamed of a fire place. Used to get up before we'd gone bed, to break ice off t'weeds fer t'fire. That's when we lived in't hole in't ground.


----------



## nincomp (May 29, 2013)

We were evicted from our hole in the ground...


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 29, 2013)

When I was a boy we had to walk to school in the Minnesota snow two miles, uphill both ways. We were awoken at 3 am, and had to work the fields, before our regular beatings that began at 5 am. We were only allowed one shoe each, and had to hang on to each other and hop alternately from right to left. (Depending on who was wearing which shoe.)
After school, then the real work began. We worked as coal miners for another 18 hours, before the nightly beatings commenced.
And we were damned glad to get them.
The current generation is soft!


----------



## N4521U (May 30, 2013)

I thought to myself.............. Let's see what Paul has to say.... 

UP hill BOTH ways?????? Aren't you exagerating just a bit!


----------



## nincomp (May 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I thought to myself.............. Let's see what Paul has to say....
> 
> UP hill BOTH ways?????? Aren't you exagerating just a bit!



I showed Paul's entry to my Dad. He said: "Lucky Bastard! He had it easy!"


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 30, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Coal !? Luxury! When I were 'lad, we dreamed of a fire place. Used to get up before we'd gone bed, to break ice off t'weeds fer t'fire. That's when we lived in't hole in't ground.



LUXURY...we dreamed of a hole in the ground. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo_

I don't think our overseas pals will understand this very English humour 

I love this sketch.


----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> When I was a boy we had to walk to school in the Minnesota snow two miles, uphill both ways. We were awoken at 3 am, and had to work the fields, before our regular beatings that began at 5 am. We were only allowed one shoe each, and had to hang on to each other and hop alternately from right to left. (Depending on who was wearing which shoe.)
> After school, then the real work began. We worked as coal miners for another 18 hours, before the nightly beatings commenced.
> And we were damned glad to get them.
> The current generation is soft!



That'll teach you not to join a Union Paul


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I thought to myself.............. Let's see what Paul has to say....
> 
> UP hill BOTH ways?????? Aren't you exagerating just a bit!


Nope, it would snow and the wind would shift the snow banks.
Ever been to Minnesota?


----------



## gumbyk (May 30, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Nope, it would snow and the wind would shift the snow banks.
> Ever been to Minnesota?



Think yourself lucky.
Down here on the bottom of the world, we've got to hold on just so we don't fall off!


----------



## nincomp (May 31, 2013)

Readie said:


> LUXURY...we dreamed of a hole in the ground.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo_
> ...




Actually, it is one of my favorite sketches as well. I replayed it last night. Maybe I was born in the wrong country?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2013)

Uphill both ways and headwind, shoes with no soles, one trouser leg shorter than the other or longer, depending how you were wearing them, your beatings were nothing, had to beat myself first, with a belt, all this, in a house in which I was born in, which I had to build myself, with no windows, doors or roof, had to live the first few years with no floors, the only heating we had was the warmth after a good beating....
Fridays were best, that's when we had gravel for dinner....


----------



## N4521U (May 31, 2013)

gumbyk said:


> Think yourself lucky.
> Down here on the bottom of the world, we've got to hold on just so we don't fall off!



You must be more toward the bottom, cuz we just keep Sliding toward You!


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 31, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Uphill both ways and headwind, shoes with no soles, one trouser leg shorter than the other or longer, depending how you were wearing them, your beatings were nothing, had to beat myself first, with a belt, all this, in a house in which I was born in, which I had to build myself, with no windows, doors or roof, had to live the first few years with no floors, the only heating we had was the warmth after a good beating....
> Fridays were best, that's when we had gravel for dinner....


Luxury! 
We wished for gravel! All we got were big rocks that we had to break up ourselves before we could eat them. And the house didn't ever have any walls or floors, just some leaves that we called a roof!


----------



## T Bolt (May 31, 2013)

Man it's really getting deep around here. I'll have to go get my boots.


----------



## Airframes (May 31, 2013)

Anyone got any colour pics for a banner I'm designing ......................


----------



## Thorlifter (May 31, 2013)

Don't do it, Terry!!!!! Don't you do it!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2013)

What's wrong with the one we have already, it fits the weather.....


----------



## Readie (Jun 1, 2013)

'Actually, it is one of my favorite sketches as well. I replayed it last night. Maybe I was born in the wrong country?'

Nincomp, if youn get English humour you must be one of the Americans where an Englishman is trying to get out 
You are welcome here....I think we can squeeze you in old boy.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 1, 2013)

Is Horse still alive?


----------



## Procrastintor (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe he's ignoring us because he wants to keep the christmas banner FOREVER!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmmm. Is Horse...............................Santa?????


----------



## nincomp (Jun 2, 2013)

Readie said:


> Nincomp, if you get English humour you must be one of the Americans where an Englishman is trying to get out



Hey, wait a minute. An Englishman trying to get out? I am not that fat!
OK. Maybe a small one.


----------



## Readie (Jun 2, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Hey, wait a minute. An Englishman trying to get out? I am not that fat!
> OK. Maybe a small one.



We English are not necessarily fat bastards, bastards yes but, not fat...a lot are its true, but when I see you 'non Hollywood Americans' I realise that we have nothing to worry about


----------



## nincomp (Jun 2, 2013)

I was afraid that my last post was too cryptic (and done too late at night). I was not poking fun at anyone's weight but my own.

The original joke went something like: Inside every fat person, there is a thin person trying to get out. They find it pretty cramped in there.

You see it is funny because... oh forget it. I will go back to attempting go behave.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 3, 2013)

Getting ever so slightly worried about Horse, sure hope that he's alright, when was the last time he was online here?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 3, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Getting ever so slightly worried about Horse, sure hope that he's alright, when was the last time he was online here?


6 February of this year...


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

nincomp said:


> I was afraid that my last post was too cryptic (and done too late at night). I was not poking fun at anyone's weight but my own.
> 
> The original joke went something like: Inside every fat person, there is a thin person trying to get out. They find it pretty cramped in there.
> 
> You see it is funny because... oh forget it. I will go back to attempting go behave.



Mate...I laughed when I read your post. I was joshing back... its not the fat adults that worry me, they have the choice is the increasingly fat kids that are going to have issues later in life....

Cheers
John


----------



## Marcel (Jun 7, 2013)

We got an Australian Christmas today. Christmas banner and 25 C here.


----------



## Readie (Jun 7, 2013)

Marcel said:


> We got an Australian Christmas today. Christmas banner and 25 C here.



We have also enjoyed that rarest of things..days of sunshine Marcel. I have got so much work done outside


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2013)

Readie said:


> We have also enjoyed that rarest of things..days of sunshine Marcel. I have got so much work done outside


ah, is that what it is. I forgot what it looked like. Strange yellow football in the air, preventingme from looking up and forcing me to wear dark glasses. Was rather warm, too, so I ccould leave my woolen socks at home.


----------



## Readie (Jun 8, 2013)

Marcel said:


> ah, is that what it is. I forgot what it looked like. Strange yellow football in the air, preventingme from looking up and forcing me to wear dark glasses. Was rather warm, too, so I ccould leave my woolen socks at home.



I have packed my winter clothes away now...just shorts, T shirts jeans from now on 

The last time I did this...it rained and rained and rained.... will 2013 be different?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 8, 2013)

I even took off my coat. Walking outside in just a t-shirt and jeans. Amazing. I have a vague dejavu of having done this before, must have been in another life or so


----------



## Readie (Jun 8, 2013)

1976 Marcel. The last long hot summer we had...


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> 1976 Marcel. The last long hot summer we had...


ah, I was 1 year old then.


----------



## Readie (Jun 9, 2013)

Marcel said:


> ah, I was 1 year old then.



You missed a classic year mon ami.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2013)

Totally!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2013)

Bacon


----------



## Marcel (Jun 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> You missed a classic year mon ami.


No I didn't I was only too small to remember


----------



## nincomp (Jun 9, 2013)

Marcel said:


> No I didn't I was only too small to remember



It pains me to point this out, but Marcel has violated the "Do not make other members feel like Ancient-Old-Farts" rule.
It gives me no joy to point this out (partly due to an arthritic pointing finger, and partly due to vision that is too bad to see where I am pointing anyway). We have no option but to punish him with ...uh...uh. Rats, I can't remember what the punishment is.
What was I talking about?
Sorry, time for my nap.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 9, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Marcel (Jun 10, 2013)

nincomp said:


> It pains me to point this out, but Marcel has violated the "Do not make other members feel like Ancient-Old-Farts" rule.
> It gives me no joy to point this out (partly due to an arthritic pointing finger, and partly due to vision that is too bad to see where I am pointing anyway). We have no option but to punish him with ...uh...uh. Rats, I can't remember what the punishment is.
> What was I talking about?
> Sorry, time for my nap.


Punish me with another beer. Alcohol will speed up the ageing


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2013)

Vegetarian bacon and p*ss warm, stale beer for a week!


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

nincomp said:


> It pains me to point this out, but Marcel has violated the "Do not make other members feel like Ancient-Old-Farts" rule.
> It gives me no joy to point this out (partly due to an arthritic pointing finger, and partly due to vision that is too bad to see where I am pointing anyway). We have no option but to punish him with ...uh...uh. Rats, I can't remember what the punishment is.
> What was I talking about?
> Sorry, time for my nap.



Its 1976 
Lionel Blair as only 40 and we had sun every day.
The Sex Pistols were on their way up and.... I got a new Suzuki GT380.
Thoroughly excellent to be young and living in London


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Vegetarian bacon and p*ss warm, stale beer for a week!



You going to Butlins ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Vegetarian bacon and p*ss warm, stale beer for a week!


 


Readie said:


> You going to Butlins ?



F*ck that, the pub! D*mmit! I'm working! 

.....and summer holidays lasted for ages!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> .....and summer holidays lasted for ages!!



Lets hope so... We could all do with a lift


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2013)

True! Remember one summer in particular, not sure what year it was, but it didn't rain for 8 or so weeks, certainly not over my summer holiday from school anyway.....MAGIC!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 10, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Punish me with another beer. Alcohol will speed up the ageing



Ha! You will not fool me with your youthful tricks! TWO beers for you!

(Where is my favorite pillow, time for another nap.)


----------



## Readie (Jun 10, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Ha! You will not fool me with your youthful tricks! TWO beers for you!
> 
> (Where is my favorite pillow, time for another nap.)



Fined 3 beers for falling asleep at the wheel


----------



## Marcel (Jun 11, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Ha! You will not fool me with your youthful tricks! TWO beers for you!
> 
> (Where is my favorite pillow, time for another nap.)


Yessir. Can I play outside afterwards? I promise to behave.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 11, 2013)

OK. But stay the hell off my lawn!

(...and don't make noise. People are napping here!)


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2013)

Wazzat..? Shuddafuggup....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

Always sleep with one eye open America.
We try too....yawn


----------



## N4521U (Jun 11, 2013)

Wait a dam minute.....

If we change the banner, just how would I know when I get here?

Geez, did I miss my nap again?
Did someone move the clocks up?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 11, 2013)

How stupid were we when we were younger and hated taking naps?


----------



## A4K (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Jun 11, 2013)

Njaco said:


> How stupid were we when we were younger and hated taking naps?



I used to laugh at the silly old bastards napping in the corner.... 
These days, a book will make me doze off in a heartbeat.
'Power napping' is not for wimps


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes and retirement is wasted on the old and infirmed.
Should be taken at about 40!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2013)

Power naps takes careful planning, preparation, execution, time and place is very important, the more experienced you get, the better you become to execute them, in style and fasion, in a baconbeat!


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Yes and retirement is wasted on the old and infirmed.
> Should be taken at about 40!



The Greeks had the right idea there. Retire and enjoy.
There was one small fly in the ointment though...but, that is another story.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Power naps takes careful planning, preparation, execution, time and place is very important, the more experienced you get, the better you become to execute them, in style and fasion, in a baconbeat!


Politicians have got it off to a 'T' - they must power nap for at least 23 hours per day, 'cos they do **** all else worthwhile!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2013)

Guys? 
*points to the banner* I think we're going to have a new record by midsummer
A christmas banner for Midsummer night's - that _has got_ to be the longest time we've had a christmas banner here.


----------



## gumbyk (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome back!!!

It's just to make us Southern Hemisphere dwellers feel more at home


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh hell, it's gonna be Christmas by the time we get this sorted...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

I petition that we make it christmas all year long!
Who is with me!?!
(Think about it; more models!)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2013)

But I get really p*ssed off when that fat guy parks his sleigh on my roof, and b*ggers off elsewhere! And he never leaves me any prezzies !


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 12, 2013)

Maybe if you tried to be good?


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2013)

How could the little fat man possibly think Terry is Not good.........

Wait a minute,
we only know Terry here!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 12, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> Guys?
> *points to the banner* I think we're going to have a new record by midsummer
> A christmas banner for Midsummer night's - that _has got_ to be the longest time we've had a christmas banner here.


GO FOR THE RECORD! GO FOR THE RECORD!
(Enough shouting for now. Time for another nap. Maybe I will dream of Bacon!)

PS. BikerBabe, if you or anyone else have been away from this forum for a few weeks, you need to know that somehow, Bacon fever has infected many of us here. Beware!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2013)

Well here in Oz there are Christmas in July celebrations in the higher altitudes.
when it's cooler, and feels more like Christmas than like being in Orlando Florida! or even San Diego.

So the banner is fitting for the Southern parts of the globe.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 13, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Well here in Oz there are Christmas in July celebrations in the higher altitudes.



A thought has just occurred to me. Please wait a moment while I recover from having a thought..(ow, ow ow)...
Oh yeah, now I remember. I am confused by the ski areas on the bottom half of the globe. Do you start at the bottom of the mountain, ski to the top, then ride the chair lift back to the bottom? 

What happens if someone forgets to pull down the retaining bar on the lift?

What happens if someone accidently skis past the chair lift? Do they float off the top of the mountain? Is there some kind of net employed to catch them? 

All I can say is that you people are braver than I.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> But I get really p*ssed off when that fat guy parks his sleigh on my roof, and b*ggers off elsewhere! And he never leaves me any prezzies !



Bah humbug


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Does the Fat Man, take a cr*p down your chimney?


----------



## nincomp (Jun 13, 2013)

Airframes said:


> But I get really p*ssed off when that fat guy parks his sleigh on my roof, and b*ggers off elsewhere! And he never leaves me any prezzies !



You are lucky! You have a *roof*! We dream of having a roof...


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Does the Fat Man, take a cr*p down your chimney?



Haven't you heard of 'Santa sh*it' Jan? Its the latest must have Christmas treat in Leeds....


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2013)

nincomp said:


> You are lucky! You have a *roof*! We dream of having a roof...



*LUXURY...* We had to work so much we never had time to dream....


----------



## N4521U (Jun 13, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Does the Fat Man, take a cr*p down your chimney?



I beg your pardon............... it's too hot for chiminies here. 
He just comes in the front door!


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope he cleans up after himself Bill !!!


----------



## Readie (Jun 14, 2013)

In Liverpool... Santa rings the front door bell and while you are answering it the elfs break in through the back door...

'Merry Christmas wack'


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2013)

Readie said:


> Haven't you heard of 'Santa sh*it' Jan? Its the latest must have Christmas treat in Leeds....


Good job I live in Cheshire then!
Dream? I used to dream about having dreams ...........er.... nurse!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 15, 2013)

Boy.... This thread went to hell fast !!

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 15, 2013)

Charles, you sound surprised!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good job I live in Cheshire then!
> Dream? I used to dream about having dreams ...........er.... nurse!



Are you starting to sing the Theme from Les Mis???????


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2013)

ccheese said:


> Boy.... This thread went to hell fast !!
> 
> Charles



I'm thinking that goes for about 90% of the threads here.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Usually takes about 22.54 posts, before a thread goes down the drain...


----------



## Readie (Jun 15, 2013)

BACON


----------



## Airframes (Jun 15, 2013)

Nocab?!!
B*gg*r - I must stop using the mirror to view the PC screen - after all, that nice consultant did say that, now the front teeth have started to go back to normal, and garlic doesn't seem to be a problem anymore, and I have actually been out in daylight once or twice, maybe I can think about leading a 'normal' life.
Grr! Stand still pig - one bite, and then ...............bacon!
Oh dear! Nurse! I think I've developed a rasher ...er ... b*gg*r, I meant _rash, _yes _rash ._.. honest!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2013)

NURSE!! Time for a sponge bath!!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> NURSE!! Time for a sponge bath!!



Not for me! (I hate it when I take my clothes off and the Nurse starts laughing!)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2013)

Uh...you know, I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings...

But what if it's a male nurse?


----------



## nincomp (Jun 16, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Uh...you know, I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings...
> 
> But what if it's a male nurse?


Yessir, isn't it wonderful how people on this forum try to cheer each other up? I feel so much better now! <lots of sarcasm>


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Always a female....blonde, brunette, redhead....black...


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Not for me! (I hate it when I take my clothes off and the Nurse starts laughing!)



Poor old Nin...just fart in the bath...that'll get a laugh


----------



## nincomp (Jun 16, 2013)

Readie said:


> Poor old Nin...just fart in the bath...that'll get a laugh


Nope. Tried it and got a disapproving look. 
Er... just to be clear. My personal look did not change, the nurse looked at me disapprovingly. I've got to be careful what I write on this site!


----------



## Readie (Jun 16, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Nope. Tried it and got a disapproving look.
> Er... just to be clear. My personal look did not change, the nurse looked at me disapprovingly. I've got to be careful what I write on this site!



Are American nurses that miserable?

Just sing ' I'm forever blowing bubbles..pretty bubbles in the bath...' and let one rip.

A sot of wind never hurt anyone


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2013)

I see.....

I see something grand......

Something astonishing......

Something breathtaking.....

Something that'll break new grounds.....

Something that'll stun the opposition......

Make us the envy of all and everyone....

A....

Wait for it, wait for it.....

........a Bacon banner!!

Eh, eeh? Isn't that just pure brilliance, genius!?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2013)

He's been at the cooking sherry again chaps ..............


----------



## Readie (Jun 20, 2013)

Airframes said:


> He's been at the cooking sherry again chaps ..............



Classy lot the Glaswegians aren't they.
Anyone 'normal' would prefer meths.


----------



## nincomp (Jun 20, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> I see.....
> 
> I see something grand......
> 
> ...



Good Lord, what a disaster! Could you envision this forum with people posting about nothing but BACON?

... Er wait a minute. Now that I think about it.... a Bacon Banner probably won't make much of a difference any way.

<Ladies and Gentlemen of the jury ... I place into evidence this above post by Luck13 (if Lucky13 is indeed his real name). In a thread about a cheery Christmas Banner, he proposes a "Bacon Banner." This kind of attack on Christmas must not go unchallenged! Next time we might find a challenge by *shudder!*_ Turkey-Bacon_!! Oh the humanity!>


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

nincomp said:


> This kind of attack on Christmas must not go unchallenged! Next time we might find a challenge by *shudder!*_ Turkey-Bacon_!! Oh the humanity!>



Nin,old fruit, you really need to keep up with the posts. We have explored 'Turkey bacon' and discovered that only a mod who resides in New Jersey has partaken.
The other discovery was that TB was a failed Communist plot to overthrow all we hold dear.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2013)

Aaaah.....the much feared Scarlet Turkey-Bacon....pain in the side for slimey crew and sometimes a nuisance to Mr. Law....

His superhero suit, as a giant Turkey-Bacon......I don't know....

As for meth, that's rookey and amateur stuff!


----------



## Readie (Jun 21, 2013)

Bit like the phantom farter of old London town?
Mind after a skin full of meths and a belly full of turkey bacon and fart would be incredible and heard clearly in New York


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Some historians believe, that's what started the huge London fire back in the day!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2013)

Say, he didn't happen to visit Chicago back in 1871 did he?????


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

The Phantom Farter? Quite possible....worth looking into!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 22, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Some historians believe, that's what started the huge London fire back in the day!



Don't be ridiculous! Any DOCTOR WHO fan knows that this fire was started in a battle against Space Aliens. They were attempting to kill all humans with the plague, you see.


----------



## Readie (Jun 22, 2013)

Nin,
The starting of the Great Fire of London has been laid at these doors..

1) The catholics
2) The French
3) The catholic French
4) The Dutch
5) The catholic Dutch
6) The catholic Dutch and French in league
7) The catholic French Dutch in league
8) The catholic French and catholic Dutch working at the Pope's behest.

At the time we were not getting on terribly well with the French, Dutch or Catholics so, in a feat of detective work that makes Closteau look gifted we naturally blamed all three.

And still do 

Not that we bear grudges of course...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2013)

You forgot those Hippocroccofrogs, who worked with these......

Terry, tribe name 'slow draggin' slipper', will fill you in!


----------



## nincomp (Jun 23, 2013)

Readie said:


> Nin,
> The starting of the Great Fire of London has been laid at these doors..



Nope, it was Doctor Who battling the space aliens that started the fire. I saw it on TV, so it has to be true!
(You would think that I would have learned to be more skeptical while I was lying face-down on the ground after my umbrella-related parachute attempt. I had just seen Mary Poppins at the movie theater (sadly, a true story). Note: Three umbrellas don't slow your fall much better than one umbrella. Second Note: It is nearly impossible for a falling child to hold onto three umbrellas at once.)


----------



## Readie (Jun 23, 2013)

Nin.
You may have noticed that the good Doctor was actually fighting catholic french dutch men from outer space....


----------



## nincomp (Jun 24, 2013)

Readie said:


> Nin.
> You may have noticed that the good Doctor was actually fighting catholic french dutch men from outer space....



Since you actually live in England, I guess that I will have to believe you. 
Just one thing, these masters of disguise, the catholic french and dutch men from outer space, are they some kind of three-headed mutant or are they just three outer space creatures crammed into one disguise

What a minute! Mary Poppins was English and you know how much trouble she caused me. To this day, I still have a fear of umbrellas, and spoons-full-of-sugar + medicine!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 24, 2013)

Bacon................... farting..................... who's the culprit changing the direction of all the threads?????? Next it will be Musturd!


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

nincomp said:


> Since you actually live in England, I guess that I will have to believe you.
> Just one thing, these masters of disguise, the catholic french and dutch men from outer space, are they some kind of three-headed mutant or are they just three outer space creatures crammed into one disguise
> 
> What a minute! Mary Poppins was English and you know how much trouble she caused me. To this day, I still have a fear of umbrellas, and spoons-full-of-sugar + medicine!



Historical treachery has taught the British crown to look at Catholics with suspicion Nin.
Was it Mary Poppins or those full breasts bursting under that tight coat that caused you trouble haha.... watch the 'Tamarin Seed' and you'll see 'em in all their glory '


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Bacon................... farting..................... who's the culprit changing the direction of all the threads?????? Next it will be Musturd!



Ah Bill the ever astute...you have rumbled Matt's plan to wallow in bacon at every opportunity.
I have tried to stop him with a series of PM's but, you know how it is.
I shall be watching the threads carefully to make sure this outrageous behaviour desists forthwith.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2013)

Cheese.... without bacon !
Sorry nurse, I'll be right there ... and make that Havarti ...........


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mince and tatties...!


----------



## Readie (Jun 24, 2013)

This is all you need


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh dear God, why? WHY?????


----------



## nincomp (Jun 24, 2013)

Readie said:


> Was it Mary Poppins or those full breasts bursting under that tight coat that caused you trouble haha....


Nope, but now that you mention it....
It is sadly true that the day after seeing the movie with Mary Poppins flying around using her umbrella, I found three umbrellas (to provide a safety margin, of course) and jumped off the highest piece of playground equipment I could find. As I said, I was a trusting and none-too-bright child. 

That dastardly Mary Poppins! 
Then again, maybe I just used the wrong type of umbrellas.


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2013)

Nin,
At least you survived your tumble. We all did daft things as boys 
One day I'll tell you about my home made wooden 'Spitfire' that I made when I was 9 and sat in and jumped out of the back garden apple tree....
Thanks for the PM too supporting the bacon with mustard on white bread idea. Awfully kind of you.
John


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2013)

Readie said:


> View attachment 236759
> 
> 
> This is all you need



Too much bread...and mustard.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2013)

I have never touched, let alone eaten turkey bacon. I've looked at it but never touched it. Now there was this bird in a strip joint who went by the name "Turkey Bacon". Thats a different story....................


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2013)

Careful with that bird Chris - fat spits!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2013)

Anything named "Turkey Bacon" should be viewed at a distance and with great suspicion...


----------



## Readie (Jun 26, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I have never touched, let alone eaten turkey bacon. I've looked at it but never touched it. Now there was this bird in a strip joint who went by the name "Turkey Bacon". Thats a different story....................



Terrance, summon the Spanish Inquisition...time for the comfie chair as Chris confesses all 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSe38dzJYkY_

I bet he has been tempted by Turkey Bacon.... we will find out.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Prince Radizwell
2. I seek the grail
3. Puce

no...maroon! AAAAAAAHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Readie (Jun 26, 2013)

Njaco said:


> AAAAAAAHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!



Aha... a confession.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nezEfrpO-jk_


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2013)

Nooobody expects the Spanish Turkey bacon!
It's just occurred to me - what will we all do when the Christmas banner _is_ finally changed?
It'll be end of thread.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 26, 2013)

complain about the normal banner during the holidays...........


----------



## nincomp (Jun 27, 2013)

Airframes said:


> It's just occurred to me - what will we all do when the Christmas banner _is_ finally changed?
> It'll be end of thread.



No. That's just what THEY want us to think!

Just because I'm paranoid does _*not*_ mean that THEY aren't out to get me!


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

nincomp said:


> No. That's just what THEY want us to think!
> 
> Just because I'm paranoid does _*not*_ mean that THEY aren't out to get me!



You are never alone when you are paranoid and have a Christmas banner in June Nin.
It all makes perfect sense to me....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2013)

Celebrate Christmas Aussie style! 

Now, where did I put my surfboard??


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Top hole old boy. Fancy a quick snorter before we tame the Pacific rollers?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't mind if I do, bit dusty airpipe, don't you know....


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Bloody colonies. All dust,freezing cold beer and flies 

Fancy a G&T old bean?


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 28, 2013)

I think we should just leave it so we don't go through this every post-Christmas


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 28, 2013)

futuredogfight said:


> I think we should just leave it so we don't go through this every post-Christmas


Post-Christmas? Isn't it pre-Christmas by now?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sure is, less than 6 months to Christmas!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 28, 2013)

Great...looking forward to more lumps of coal from that fat bastard...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'd consider myself lucky, if I got that much....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 29, 2013)

You consider yourself lucky anyways!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ahhh, the best of both worlds.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2013)

Christmas Bacon!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes Jan, ♪♫ deck the halls with parts of Porky ♪♪♫

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 29, 2013)

Fry-la-la-la-la, sizzle sizzle


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)

When late August comes around the Christmas cards, deccies and endless ****ing adverts will appear.....
Buy your turkey now
Spend money you have not got now
****ing great

Bah humbug


----------



## Readie (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## nincomp (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll tell you one thing. If someone goes and changes the Christmas banner in mid December, I don't think that I can be held accountable for my actions!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 30, 2013)

Might just go all "July" on them, huh?!?


----------



## nincomp (Jun 30, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Might just go all "July" on them, huh?!?



I have no idea what that means, but yeah, I'll probably do that too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Heck! Let's have 4th of July in December!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

Trust a Swede to suggest that...
ANY excuse to run bollock naked into a freezing lake.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2013)

And I don't care what your name is, get that ****ing sleigh off my roof! (Fat b*stard!) !


----------



## Njaco (Jun 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> Trust a Swede to suggest that...
> ANY excuse to run bollock naked into a freezing lake.



...and slapped with a frozen herring!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Singing the Canadian National Hymn...


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 30, 2013)

....in Chinese.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Was gonna go for Zulu!


----------



## Readie (Jun 30, 2013)

The Canadian anthem is 'God save the Queen' isn't it?
Or, have those cheeky colonials though up one by themselves?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

God Save the Bacon?


----------



## Marcel (Jun 30, 2013)

All jokes set aside, Horse is still AWOL, which is slightly worrying.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Marcel said:


> All jokes set aside, Horse is still AWOL, which is slightly worrying.



I was just going to say the same Marcel, buddy... All the joking around, it has got me worried, has he been online at all lately, after his last visit?
I do sincerely hope, that he's ok!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 1, 2013)

No alternate way of communicating?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 3, 2013)

Marcel said:


> All jokes set aside, Horse is still AWOL, which is slightly worrying.



I was thinking the same thing.


Wheels


----------



## A4K (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep, don't know much about him, but an important man to the forum. Hope he's ok.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey, the Christmas banner is missing! (In my iOS - iPad browser)

Where the heck did it go?


----------



## swampyankee (Aug 16, 2013)

Soon, it will be back in season; after all, the stores are starting to put out their Christmas displays in the US.....


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe a new heading banner is in the offing...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys, have you seen the new one?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2013)

No i dont see the banner


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 16, 2013)

Dunno about a new one, just guessing outside the empty box... yep, its missing too for myself.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 16, 2013)

Just stating the possibly obvious, but it's missing for me too.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 16, 2013)

You know when you've been at this site too long when you notice the banner is missing its usual Winter style.

I bet the Mods are smirking at the apparent vexedness of us posters posting about it   nice one 

Am using IE on W7 local residence terminal.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2013)

There was a Christmas Banner?


----------



## rochie (Aug 16, 2013)

there was a Christmas ?????

yep it is missing here as well on my laptop using chrome !


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Guys, have you seen the new one?


nope...and looks the same on the iPad as it does on the PC (with IE8):


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2013)

It's working for me. Try refreshing your browser.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2013)

Gone on mine as well.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 16, 2013)

Works for me...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)

Also for me. I think there can be a need to refresh their cache. But logging out and re-logging in can help.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 16, 2013)

Just logged in and out, and refreshed browser but still no joy - 
Viewed via my iPhone.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)

OK.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow it's there in all it's glory now. Nice banner. Big thumbs up!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)

Does it mean you can see it now?


----------



## rochie (Aug 16, 2013)

yep i got it now as well, well done all concerned


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey you changed it just in time for Christmas!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Does it mean you can see it now?


I can see it now on my iPhone

Well done on the new banner's graphics!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)

THX all.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 16, 2013)

It looks great Wojtek. Can I assume the admins got in touch with Horse?


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow, cool nice. 
All we need now a baconed/bacon-ized version..


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok...back from therapy and it's showing on the iPad very nicely, now


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 16, 2013)

THANKS!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 16, 2013)

Awhhh...I miss Christmas


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)

These are coming up. Just be patient.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 16, 2013)

*Great* banner .... forget about Christmas. (Mac OS X)

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2013)

Just don't complain now when it doesn't get changed for Christmas...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> nope...and looks the same on the iPad as it does on the PC (with IE8):
> View attachment 240748



When I was logged out the banner looked like the picture in this post by GrauGeist. When I logged into the site I was able to see the banner. 
The new banner is definitely an improvement over the Christmas banner but you might want to consider moving the banner to a location that is visible to all users, not just the members that are logged into the site. There should be plenty of time to get it sorted since as it has already been mentioned by others that it has been fixed just in time to be needing a new banner for this Christmas season. 

I am also curious if anyone was able to contact Horse since he still hasn't logged into the site since February 2013. 


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)

I can see the banner when I'm logged out too. So there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I can see the banner when I'm logged out too. So there shouldn't be any problem.


When I log out I see it fine until I clear my cookies etc. When I do that the banner disappears.
I am using Internet Explorer 10.







Full size:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=240764&d=1376690680


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2013)

There in lies the problem............ Explorer 

The banner is b!tch!n!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2013)

If you clear your cookies etc.. it's the reason for you can't see the banner when logged out. Try to leave it without cleaning.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2013)

It's working fine on my PC, too...IE8 v8.0.6


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice banner. Google Chrome.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 16, 2013)

What happened to the Christmas banner?!?
I liked it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 17, 2013)

Wurger said:


> If you clear your cookies etc.. it's the reason for you can't see the banner when logged out. Try to leave it without cleaning.


I am thinking along the lines of allowing non members to see the banner. As a member all I have to do is login and I can see the banner but someone just finding the site will not see the banner.
I have Firefox and Internet Explorer 10 so my not being able to see the banner when logged out is not limited to IE 10... 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> What happened to the Christmas banner?!?
> I liked it!


Here ya' go!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Hotntot (Aug 17, 2013)

We've had it so long I can understand the withdrawal symtoms.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I am thinking along the lines of allowing non members to see the banner. As a member all I have to do is login and I can see the banner but someone just finding the site will not see the banner.
> I have Firefox and Internet Explorer 10 so my not being able to see the banner when logged out is not limited to IE 10...
> 
> 
> Wheels



It is quite strange what you say. The banner is visible both when logged in and logged off. So all non members should see it too. Here is a snapshot of my screen when the site was accessed via the Google.


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 17, 2013)

Awesome new banner!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2013)

There's not enough  for this one my friend, bl**dy outstanding workmanship, bannermanship orwhatyouwannacallit!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2013)

THX Gents.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Will have to add 'Banner Master' to the 'Siggy Master'....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 20, 2013)

Wurger said:


> It is quite strange what you say. The banner is visible both when logged in and logged off. So all non members should see it too. Here is a snapshot of my screen when the site was accessed via the Google.
> 
> View attachment 240787


The banner was not visible for me again today before I logged into the site.

Are you linking the banner at the top of the page to the image that you uploaded into the thread you posted in the "Announcements" forum?
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/announcements/new-forum-banner-38161.html

I seem to recall that the only forum that allowed images to be seen by non users was the "Signature/General Pics Upload" forum. All the other forums permissions including the "Announcements" forum have been set to hide images from non members. For the banner to be seen by non members the "Announcements" forum's permissions would need to be reset or you would need to upload a picture to the "Signature/General Pics Upload" forum and use it for the banner at the top of the page instead. 


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

Banner only shows for me when I log in. As soon as I change to a different page/thread/section, it disappears again.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 21, 2013)

Banner shows up on my iPhone, logged out, in the middle of nowhere. Coffee break is over, back to work. 

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know why you have the problem I can see it both being logged out or in. It seems that it is caused by your net browsers. But I'll check it again.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2013)

The thread with the banner has been moved to the Siggy section. How about now?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep, shows all the time after logging in. But not showing until logged in.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't send it to the proper folder of the forum server. I would have to have an access to this and use the FTP transfer. So it has to be as it is.


----------



## Readie (Aug 22, 2013)

Only the new banner visible to me.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 23, 2013)

Wurger said:


> The thread with the banner has been moved to the Siggy section. How about now?


Logged in or logged out I can see the banner now. 


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2013)

And then one day everyone will want the Christmas banner back! Mark my words!!!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2013)

Well.. I would have to start making a new one then.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2013)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Logged in or logged out I can see the banner now.
> 
> 
> Wheels



THX for the info.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 23, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Well.. I would have to start making a new one then.



Better get crackin then!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 23, 2013)

N4521U said:


> And then one day everyone will want the Christmas banner back! Mark my words!!!!!!


What happened to it! I was comforted into thinking that everyday was christmas! Now all my illusions are destroyed!
Boy! Just when a guy get's used to some thing....
Somebody changes it! 
Makes you wonder about the world.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Much like when we went from a black and white world to a Codachrome colour one....still getting used to it!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 1, 2014)

Alright, let's see for how long we're getting to keep this one then.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2014)

Troublemaker!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2014)

BikerBabe said:


> Alright, let's see for how long we're getting to keep this one then.


'Til June, methinks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2014)

Just be glad the Forum is up and running.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 1, 2014)

New year has come 
Happy New Year!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 2, 2014)

And now it's gone,,,,,,,,,,,,, Gord ahmighty, we're back here again!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2014)

The new banner looks great! Thanks a lot Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

THX.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2014)

Very sporty banner Wurger, nicely done sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2014)

Well done, Wojtek! 

Makes me wonder what other gems you have hidden away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Well done, Wojtek!
> 
> Makes me wonder what other gems you have hidden away!



THX....

I can whistle with one finger. If I grasped you properly.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2014)

Wurger said:


> THX....
> 
> I can whistle with one finger. If I grasped you properly.


LOL!!

Banners...I meant banners!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice Wojtek, you one-fingered whistler!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2014)

looks great, like the background colour as well !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 3, 2014)

Great job amigo!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you Gents.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2014)

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2014)

New banner is great Wojtek, you're getting better and better.

One problem though, it doesn't resize with the window. When looking at it at half screen (I'm using a tiling window manager), the image will be wider than the rest of the forum. This also happens on lower resolution screens, like on my iPad2. The older banner didn't have this problem, at least I didn't notice.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Marcel,

Yep it may cause a trouble with these mobile devices. We need Horse for adjusting to them. It seems that other computers don't have any problem with that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2014)

The banner is actually extended to the right of the browser on several platforms:

*Internet Explorer*






*Firefox*





*iPad*


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Humm.. I didn'y have the problem. How about now?

You may need to restet the browser cache.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2014)

Doesn't seem to have helped, Wojtec.
And for the record, I have problem on firefox (IceWeasel) on Debian Linux as well. I use a tiling windowsmanager (i3wm), which means that every if I open a window next or my browser, the browser width will be cut in half. So it goes from 1280px to 640 px. Then I get the same layout as Dave posted. So it's not only on mobile browsers.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

OK. I'm setting the previous banner.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 3, 2014)

Working just fine on mine.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

I restored the banner. How about now?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Wojtek

Seems to have the same problem. Could be that we always had this little problem and I only noticed it now.
Maybe a "width=80%" in your image tag would work? This only works if it is not html5.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Is there the problem with the Christmas banner too?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Clear your cache.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2014)

As you can see in my screenshot. I guess I just never noticed before.
Clearing cache doesn't seem to help. But it can of course still be the cache on Apache. We'll have to wait for a few hours then.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

OK. You may try to refresh your screen .


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

I logged in and out a couple of times. Also cleared the cache of my browser. No problems.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes do that all the time and cleaning cache etc. Seems to be working on the iPad now, when I'm not logged in. On my wife's Win7 machine I still have the problem, never visited the site on that computer so it can hardly be the browser's cache. Maybe a user-bound cache in the forum software?

edit: the problem only occurs when you resize the browser. The forum adjusts to window-size, but the banner doesn't. The reason that you don't see it is because your window is maximised so the screen is wide enough. Could you try the size=80% option in the image-tag?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Let's wait for some of time. I don't really have any troubles with that. New settings have to be spread around the net.

Please click the refresh button of the net browser with the Win7.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2014)

For just a brief moment, the new banner was spaced perfectly, then the page refreshed and the christmas banner appeared, which is also spaced perfectly...whatever you did, you were on the right track.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Still problems with displaying of the banner? I restored the old one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2014)

It is perfect at the moment!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

Marcel clear cookies please.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks perfect with iOS, the iPad and this iPhone show it lined up spaced just fine!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

So OK. THX for the info.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2014)

Not here, even after deleting the .mozila folder from my home directory.




Must be the server's cache. I do have this problem sometimes on the servers I maintain. My solution is usually to close down Apache and flush the cache.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't have the access to the server cache. Sorry. But it is really very strange. GG has all it working fine with many devices. Also me. It seems that there is aproblem with setting of your machine.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 3, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I don't have the access to the server cache. Sorry. But it is really very strange. GG has all it working fine with many devices. Also me. It seems that there is aproblem with setting of your machine.


I highly doubt that. Installed a fresh chromium and that one has the same problem. Must be the server cache. Apache caches per ip address. This would explain why I have this problem on all my machines, as the share a common external IP. My iPad is over 3G, so that would explain why it works there, different IP. I'll just wait. If I'm the only one with the problem, it's not worth the time. It's not a big problem anyway.

edit: I still think it's a common problem. Have you tried to make your browser window 640px wide? The iPad has a resolution of 1024, which is probably enough. Anyway, not important. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2014)

OK Pal. Anyway I'll try to get a contact with Horse to get it sorted out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2014)

Wuger, could it be that he is on the old style page. Down at the very bottom is a button that says --fluid_ww2_update. Now that is what mine is one and everything lines up, but there are two other styles besides the one I listed ;
Quick Style Chooser
Standard Styles
--fluid_ww2_update
--Metro Fluid
Mobile Styles
--Default Mobile Style

Could it be possible Marcel is on a style not compatible with the phone he's using? He's cleared his cache.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Wuger, could it be that he is on the old style page. Down at the very bottom is a button that says --fluid_ww2_update. Now that is what mine is one and everything lines up, but there are two other styles besides the one I listed ;
> Quick Style Chooser
> Standard Styles
> --fluid_ww2_update
> ...



It's not on the phone. On iOS it works fine, but on Firefox and Chrome on normal desktop computers and laptops I get this problem. When the browser is maximised, the banner lines out well, no problem there. But if I resize the window, I get what you saw in the previous post. My screen is 1280 px wide. If I set the window to half that size, 640 px, the banner sticks out on the right. 

My guess is that the banner is of fixed width. This means that you guys should have the same problem if you tile your browser window with aerosnap on your win7 machine. So if you grab the window and drag it to the far left of your screen, windows will resize the browser to exactly half of your screen. Of course if you have a full hd monitor, you won't have a problem, but with half hd like mine, the banner will become too wide. 
The christmas banner is just less wide, that's why it works on iPads.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2014)

I think Marcel is right. I work with maximised window. But when I made it resized down the banner was adjusting to the forum size to a certain point then it started to be wider that the forum workbench. I checked it with other computer and OS yesterday using different IP and got the same. The problem is that the forum banner should be of the same width the forum workbench is. But even though it would be fixed its adjusting was kept to the point I mentioned above and the was clipped. To fix the problem the edditing of the forum script code is needed. And it can be done by Admin only.
On the other hand , why don't work with maximised window and think there is something wrong.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

See you're working on the banner my friend.....best of luck!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I think Marcel is right. I work with maximised window. But when I made it resized down the banner was adjusting to the forum size to a certain point then it started to be wider that the forum workbench. I checked it with other computer and OS yesterday using different IP and got the same. The problem is that the forum banner should be of the same width the forum workbench is. But even though it would be fixed its adjusting was kept to the point I mentioned above and the was clipped. To fix the problem the edditing of the forum script code is needed. And it can be done by Admin only.
> On the other hand , why don't work with maximised window and think there is something wrong.


I think the reason that I encounter this is that I, unlike more normal people, use a tiling windowmanager. So I quite often work with a half-sized browser. As I said, I'm probably a minority here, so not a very big problem. I'm just one of those few nerds  If it annoys me, I'll revert to the mobile template, than I don't have any problem. 

While the others were already great, this banner actually is the best one up 'till now. You're getting better and better at it, Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2014)

THX Marcel. How about now?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2014)

Nope, still the same.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Stretches six miles to starboard my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2014)

OK. Horse has to work on padding.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice banner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2014)

That is what I am getting now.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 6, 2014)

Lovely new banner folks, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2014)

Seems like the banner isn't resizing according to window size.

Certainly one of the best we've had so far! Nicely done Wojtek.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks fine here.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2014)

THX.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 6, 2014)

I see it's "pushing" to the right of the browser now...funny how it's doing that, but the heading container is probably CSS and it gets buggy unless you put all sorts of attributes in there...

On the other hand, that is an excellent banner!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep, nicely done. Although I've got WW2AIRCRAFT.NE until I use the sliding bar across the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2014)

Excellent banner Wojtek my friend, and it's aligned fine on my screen.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> Yep, nicely done. Although I've got WW2AIRCRAFT.NE until I use the sliding bar across the bottom.



That is what I have also.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2014)

In the header, the image has a preset "spacing" of 100 pixels...this may be causing the "push" to the right instead of nesting to the header's left border (note the space between the left of the header element and the left of the image):

<body> <div class="above_body"> <div id="header" class="floatcontainer doc_header"> <div style="align:left"><a name="top" href="http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/" class="logo-image"><img style="*float:left; margin-left:100px*" src="http://www.ww2aircraft.net/newban2014f.jpg" alt="Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums" /></a></div>


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I have checked on that firstly. But I think it would be better if our Admin could edit the header.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> In the header, the image has a preset "spacing" of 100 pixels...this may be causing the "push" to the right instead of nesting to the header's left border (note the space between the left of the header element and the left of the image):
> 
> <body> <div class="above_body"> <div id="header" class="floatcontainer doc_header"> <div style="align:left"><a name="top" href="http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/" class="logo-image"><img style="*float:left; margin-left:100px*" src="http://www.ww2aircraft.net/newban2014f.jpg" alt="Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums" /></a></div>


We should add width=80%.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's screenshots taken today of the banner using Internet Explorer, FireFox and an iPhone's Safari.

The monitor's settings are 1024x786 and as can be seen, the browser's windows are maximized (except the iphone, screen settings and browser are by default, no adjustments possible). There will be one screenshot with Internet Explorer with the screen adjusted to 1280x900 (nearly impossible to read the text!!) and all show the disposition of the banner at current.

*iPhone*





*FireFox* res @ 1024x786





*Internet Explorer* res @ 1024x786





*Internet Explorer* res @ 1280x900


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

Humm.. the pic of your screen of the 1280 pixels looks like mine ( shot below. ) But I don't have any troubles with reading. Have been running proper drivers for the graphic card?


----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2014)

Dave, that's exactly what I tried to show a few weeks ago.



Wurger said:


> Humm.. the pic of your screen of the 1280 pixels looks like mine ( shot below. ) But I don't have any troubles with reading. Have been running proper drivers for the graphic card?
> 
> 
> View attachment 253102



No Wojtek, it's all about the banner.
The container-div scales with the browser-window size, while the banner-picture stays the same size. The page stays 1280 px wide, although the window is smaller, which results in horizontal scrollbar (as the window is 1024 px). As the container-div does become smaller, this gives a strange result.
In iOS, safari doesn't make a scrollbar, but it scales the page to about 70% instead, which scales the content of the container, while the banner stays the same. The fonts are thus scaled down, too and on the iPad, I always have to zoom in for the text. Anyone using a touchscreen know how annoying that can be as you keep on scrolling sideways.

So it has nothing to do with a graphic card, but everything with the horizontal size of the browser window. I could easily solve it if I had access. David probably can.

I don't know how to explain the problem more clearly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 30, 2014)

Yep, everything's up to date, system is running like a Swiss watch...no problems.

The banner has been offset like this since earlier in the month when you were trying to get the alignment situated after switching from the Christmas banner. I just haven't said anything about it until now.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2014)

David has aready known about that. I had reported it to him. But he didn't have any time for playing with the setting.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 31, 2014)

fixed, thanks Horse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 31, 2014)

yes, working on a few things today


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2014)

The banner is very small now. Has it been resized down?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 31, 2014)

yes it has, trying to push the content closer to top. less scrolling


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2014)

I see.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the work David, appreciated as always mate!


----------

